# Any good EMT/Medic Books?



## Nick647 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi,

are there any good EMS/EMT/Medic books?  I would kind of prefer informational that could maybe prepare for the lifestyle and job?  Anything would be helpful I think though.

Thanks.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 17, 2009)

nope.  EMTs and Paramedics don't have enough education to write books much less a good one.


----------



## firetender (Nov 17, 2009)

Please stay tuned, mine will be out probably around Christmas.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 17, 2009)

*Don't* get Paramedic: On The Front Lines Of Medicine.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 17, 2009)

Aerin-Sol said:


> *Don't* get Paramedic: On The Front Lines Of Medicine.



why not?


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 17, 2009)

Depending on your service, it may or may not be relevant, but:

Detective Steve Walton (Ret)'s "Get the Dope on Dope" series of 2 books/posters is quite helpful as far as drug identification, S/S, and sometimes treatment. 

Not so much lifestyle help as practical help.


----------



## firetender (Nov 18, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> why not?



I'd actually recommend checking out that one because it is a perfect example of a burnout who's still at the work.

But I'd love to hear of books y'all have read, and liked, and why. I may have missed a gem.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, I guess I should have put a reason. I quit reading when he wrote about his how his partner spent an entire ambulance ride beating a homeless drug addict for spitting on another EMT, and he didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 18, 2009)

That reminds me of that Nicholas Cage movie. I can`t recall the name.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 18, 2009)

RyanMidd said:


> That reminds me of that Nicholas Cage movie. I can`t recall the name.



Brinign Out the Dead.  Yes stuff like that occurred alot in the 70s and 80s.  Not anymore.


----------



## frdude1000 (Nov 18, 2009)

I strongly disagree.  Peter Canning is a great medic and author.  I would recommend Paramedic: On the front lines of medicine and the sequel Rescue 471.  Ambulance Girl is also a good book and movie.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 18, 2009)

RyanMidd said:


> That reminds me of that Nicholas Cage movie. I can`t recall the name.



i worked with a guy who looked exactly like Tom Sizemore, and to boot, his name was Tom it was crack up as :lol:


----------



## firecoins (Nov 19, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> i worked with a guy who looked exactly like Tom Sizemore, and to boot, his name was Tom it was crack up as :lol:



is he drug addict who watches alot of war movies?


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Nov 19, 2009)

EMS - The life of your job, and EMS2 the life of your job.


----------



## EMS25 (Dec 17, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> I strongly disagree.  Peter Canning is a great medic and author.  I would recommend Paramedic: On the front lines of medicine and the sequel Rescue 471.  Ambulance Girl is also a good book and movie.



I totally agree. Paramedic: On the front lines of medicine is a great book. I didn't read the Rescue 471 yet, but it is on my list.
I just finished the book "Survival of the Sickest" by Dr. Sharon Moalem which isn't a paramedic book but a very good book about diseases.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 25, 2009)

Lippincott Manual Of Nursing Practice

Deep Survival by Lawrence Gonzalez

And The Band Played On: Politics People And The Aids Virus by Randy Shilts (or even watch the movie if you get a chance)

Rapid EKG Interpretation by Dale Dubin

any "handbook or guide to patient symptoms"


----------



## redcrossemt (Dec 25, 2009)

firetender said:


> Please stay tuned, mine will be out probably around Christmas.



So did your book get published??


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 29, 2009)

The textbook I had  "Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured" by AAOS is was awesome. I don't think its gonna give you much insight into the lifestyle but it will give you an excellent idea of the scope of practice of EMTs, and be a useful class resource.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 29, 2009)

Stealing this from a book review that I did on a seperate forum a while ago.



> Book:The House of God: The Classic Novel of Life and Death in an American Hospital
> Author: _Samuel Shem_
> Publisher: Dell
> Cost: $10-15
> ...


----------



## firetender (Dec 30, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> So did your book get published??



Looks to be available sometime in February; don't worry, I'll let y'all know. Thanks for asking!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 31, 2009)

I highly recommend "EMS the job of your life" along with "Paramedic Burnt to Buff"(an NYC EMT-P with 20 years on the job) along with my Paramedic Preceptors book "Gross" by Craig Mills. The next book I am buying is "Paramedic to the prince" next week. Its about a U.S. Paramedic working in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 23, 2010)

Manic_Wombat said:


> The textbook I had  "Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured" by AAOS is was awesome. I don't think its gonna give you much insight into the lifestyle but it will give you an excellent idea of the scope of practice of EMTs, and be a useful class resource.



Yea i got 2 of those, currently using one of them now.

bought one from Barnes and Noble, then i had to but another one with workbook, returning the BandN one....


----------

